# Body shops?



## RJJ (Jul 14, 2010)

General Question! Just recieved back some revised plans for the installation of a spray booth in a once repair garage now being converted to a body shop.

Now the spry room and paint storage,exhaust etc seem to be ok. The existing Garage for body work will be sprinklered in several weeks. The booth has its own system.

One area I am struggling with is that the existing garage approved in the 70's has six  space heaters in the ceiling. Having trouble finding code sections that would allow them to remain. Any help would be welcomed.


----------



## cda (Jul 14, 2010)

What occupancy type are you calling the garage???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think you have a problem

2006 IMC 304.3 Elevation of ignition source.

Equipment and appliances having an ignition source and located in hazardous locations and public garages, private garages, repair garages, automotive motor-fuel-dispensing facilities and parking garages shall be elevated such that the source of ignition is not less than 18 inches (457 mm) above the floor surface on which the equipment or appliance rests. Such equipment and appliances shall not be installed in Group H occupancies or control areas where open use, handling or dispensing of combustible, flammable or explosive materials occurs. For the purpose of this section, rooms or spaces that are not part of the living space of a dwelling unit and that communicate directly with a private garage through openings shall be considered to be part of the private garage.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 14, 2010)

S-1 Repair garage


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 14, 2010)

A wrench for your repair/body shop: When the body shop guys begin spraying combustible liquids because the booth is being used, the area will need to be protected for the Class, Division and or Zone for ignition sources including lighting and heating appliances. Happens all the time and responded to situations where occupants lacking facial hair said, we didn't know we couldn't do "touch up" work out here. If accessible NFPA 33 Chapter 6


----------



## RJJ (Jul 14, 2010)

So NFPA 33! But they promise to spray everything in the booth!

Trying to figure how I get to an H occupancy? Don't think I can!


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jul 15, 2010)

Classified area per NEC in the booth.  Distances from booth opening are important. Interlocks on spray equipment with door closure.

Touch up painting is a problem anywhere.  A garage without a booth where they use a can of spray paint poses the same problem.


----------

